

An Open Letter to the USPTO - nhooey
http://thenoisychannel.com/2010/09/25/an-open-letter-to-the-uspto/

======
dtunkelang
Also look at Paul Haahr's letter: [http://paulhaahr.com/blog/2010-09-26-my-
letter-to-the-us-pat...](http://paulhaahr.com/blog/2010-09-26-my-letter-to-
the-us-patent-office)

